# Ron Kirn Loblolly Pine Stratocaster



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Greetings from London Ontario! A few months back was fortunate to pick this wonderful custom guitar made by Ron Kirn. If you haven't heard of him, he's quite the luthier and builder down in Florida that produces some stunning S-Style and T-Style guitars. This one is a solid piece of 100 year old Loblolly pine, great grain pattern and that knot is what sold it for me! Ron sets-up the guitars perfectly and everything about it is perfect. I am even letting the tortoise-shell guard grow on me (I hate tortoise-shell!!). All the little details are incredible. Inlaid jack-plate and neck plate, perfect fret-work. If you ever get a chance to play one, do yourself a favour! Now, a couple of pics.......


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

*WOW!!!!*

that's absolutely stunning! me personally, would love to see something like that with no pick guard at all. but that totoise shell is far more approriate than black or white, imo.
those pics are definite guitar porn. nice score, man.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gorgeous. I've followed some of his builds over on TDPRI and every one has been stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The knot is perfect IMO. Makes the whole guitar. Congrats on that one


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the comments! Yes, the knot was what got me as well! It almost makes it seem like the input jack is 3D.............previous owner had Lollar pups installed but included the Kirn pups (apparently he winds his own as well) and I recently installed those and they are great; really nice clean stratocaster tones. The Lollars are no slouch in the tone department either! They will be going into another guitar I am sure.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I concure on the knot..just makes it more unique and beautifull..


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You know you could have brought that over with you, just for a "look see" 

Stunning. So how many is that? 15? 20? LOL.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Next time Dave! I'd rather not answer the question of numbers in fear that it may incriminate me with the banker in the family! (actually that is strat #18!)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

noman said:


> Next time Dave! I'd rather not answer the question of numbers in fear that it may incriminate me with the banker in the family! (actually that is strat #18!)


They're "investments" not "toys".


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Very cool.
I've never played a pine Strat (played a pine Tele though). How would you say it differs from the trad ash or alder?
Is it more "open"?

Cheers
pete


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats a beautiful guitar. When I was researching who would make my Custom T style guitar it came down to 2 builders. Bill Crook and Ron Kirn. In the end I chose the Crook. But I regard Ron Kirn as quite equal a builder. I will probably eventually order a Kirn as well.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Pete, I really couldn't say if there is a tonal difference with the pine. One thing I was surprised at was I just figured that pine would mean light guitar but it is actually very heavy, a lot heavier than ash! The nice nitro finish just feels good to the touch and even smells good!! Tonewise, very classic chimey 50's style stratocaster tones. 

Guitarman2, both Bill and Ron are masters at what they do. The attention to detail that Ron puts into his builds is fantastic. Haven't played a Crook but don't think I have ever read or heard anything negative. How does the Crook compare to your Nocaster?


----------



## guitarbiker (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm new here and would love to see the pictures of the Kirn Loblolly pine stratocaster


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

Ya, theres no picture.


----------

